# need advise for HD rounds



## rcr14 (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone have advise for 9mm home defense? or from the SD poll, just get SXT or hydrashock. I've never bought HP,only FMJ.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Any of the major manufacturers will do. They all put out a quality product that will put the required holes in a BG. The only thing to do is spend the extra money and buy a few boxes of your chosen ammo and run it through your gun to make sure there are no issues. Expensive? Yes. But better than finding out when it's too late that your gun tends to jam when you feed it _____ brand.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Any of the premium loads from the big ammo companies like Speer, Remington, Federal or Winchester will work well. My advice is to not worry too much about grain and stuff like that. The modern JHP are all held to a very high standard and will do the job if you place the round in the right place.

Look for loads like Speer Gold Dot, Remington Golden Saber, Federal Hydra-Shok, HST or Tactical Bonded, and Winchester SXT or Ranger. They are all top notch.


----------



## rcr14 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks, I just picked up a xdm 9mm. Thought of doing that,getting some JHP a going to the range. Didn't want FMJ in it at home. My worry is going threw walls.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rcr14 said:


> Didn't want FMJ in it at home. My worry is going threw walls.


_Any_ round that is capable of penetrating skin, muscle, bone, and organs is going to easily go through dry wall.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Todd said:


> _Any_ round that is capable of penetrating skin, muscle, bone, and organs is going to easily go through dry wall.


+1

Spend enough time practicing so that your rounds end up hitting muscle and bone first... not the drywall behind it.

In answer to your question? Same as above... Any quality brand nameed JHP.

I personally shoot Winchester Ranger T +P in my 9mms. It is the old "Talon" round, repackaged with a PC name.

JW


----------

